# Looking to speak to a woman who tried a fertility psychic (and found it damaging)



## laurenwc88 (4 mo ago)

Are you a woman (or know of a woman) who has struggled with infertility and in desperation, turned to a fertility psychic? Or a fertility psychic approached you? If so, and you would be up for chatting, I would love to hear from you for a feature I'm writing in a women's health magazine. Hoping to highlight how people take advantage of desperate women hoping to get pregnant. Promise this will be super sensitively handled. Email is [email protected]. Feel free to look at my writing to see how I cover issues: Pardon Our Interruption


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a question, why pick on the physic? Why not write a piece on the clinic‘s who treat women as open bank accounts, churning them through, cycle after cycle whilst not looking for answers, that’d be a much better article. 🤔


----------



## laurenwc88 (4 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> Just a question, why pick on the physic? Why not write a piece on the clinic‘s who treat women as open bank accounts, churning them through, cycle after cycle whilst not looking for answers, that’d be a much better article. 🤔


Thank you so much for raising this. Definitely something I could focus on within the article... The people making money from infertility. I think what you've said is very valid. I'll raise it with my editor!


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

I would like to say thank you for highlighting this . I hope this helps a little with you work : I’ve had experience of psychics who you i reached out to get some hope . I fell into a trap of seeking spiritual advice and told with certainty time and time again I would have kids . Maybe these inaccurate readings , if I never had them I may have thought ooooo im
Getting older I may need to freeze my eggs but since I was consistently told I would have kids i in effect became passive and thinking it will happen and it hasn’t ! I’m 44 now . I think it’s not them making money off vulnerable people so much but more so the damage it causes from the information you are given which can be highly and dangerously inaccurate .
I do believe in the spirit world but find seeking hope and “what’s going to happen “ has possibly even changed the course of what my actually fate was ! I think there is the real deal out there but a huge amount of fakes . So in summary for me it’s not the money they make as I do believe a lot are good intentioned and earning a living giving their skills it’s what the recipient does and the decisions they make as a result of receiving.

if I was by always told I would have kids and actually told get your eggs frozen becauseyou could Leave it too late , out of all the reading I had , not one even mentioned that !

some people with rational minds will take a visit to a psychic with a pinch of salt and Have a bit of fun but when you are vulnerable and sufferring like many women do with infertility you will Hang onto the hope and if someone tells you you’re going to have kids you get a bit of hope back . When your vulnerable like that it’s hard to be rational and so it is quite damaging. 

Hope that helps a little and thanks again for studying this area as anything that highlights the struggles of women and infertility and The links to how people profiteer from infertility (which the lady above quite rightly pointed out is absolutely shocking at times and the poor service you get when your paying tens of thousands of pounds with no real analysis of each individual woman so you might save a lot of heartache with failed cycles etc . I’ve felt like a cash cow )

xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe your meant to have kids through donor egg, maybe what they have told you is right, you just perceived that it was through your eggs ?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Also being told by a clinic that they will get your pregnant is equally as damaging, probably more so because a dr is saying that to you ? I would believe a dr over a physic, and as I said above it’s all in the perception of the reading as well, the physic may indeed see your future with children, how that comes about maybe through different ways than you expect, maybe through donor eggs, adoption, fostering or a blended family, but because your expecting to carry and have that child that’s what your “expecting” to happen 🤔 I don’t see anything wrong with giving someone who is struggling maybe a little hope, I have yet to meet anyone who believes 100% everything a physic says, maybe there are some that do. But I’m sure there are more women who believe a dr that says to them, yes we will get you pregnant. The more worrying thing is that people think that a clinic cares about you, generally speaking they don’t, they care about their stats and how successful they are, they are a business and their business is getting women through the door, the revolving door, of course they do try to get women pregnan, but I’m talking about the clinics who just do cycle after cycle and say it’s a “numbers” game, whilst not doing any other investigations as to why it’s not working. People are handing out thousands and thousands of $$ on ivf cycles, compare that to maybe $100 here and there for some reading, it doesn’t even compare Imo 🤷‍♀️


----------



## laurenwc88 (4 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> I would like to say thank you for highlighting this . I hope this helps a little with you work : I’ve had experience of psychics who you i reached out to get some hope . I fell into a trap of seeking spiritual advice and told with certainty time and time again I would have kids . Maybe these inaccurate readings , if I never had them I may have thought ooooo im
> Getting older I may need to freeze my eggs but since I was consistently told I would have kids i in effect became passive and thinking it will happen and it hasn’t ! I’m 44 now . I think it’s not them making money off vulnerable people so much but more so the damage it causes from the information you are given which can be highly and dangerously inaccurate .
> I do believe in the spirit world but find seeking hope and “what’s going to happen “ has possibly even changed the course of what my actually fate was ! I think there is the real deal out there but a huge amount of fakes . So in summary for me it’s not the money they make as I do believe a lot are good intentioned and earning a living giving their skills it’s what the recipient does and the decisions they make as a result of receiving.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all of these thoughts. Really appreciate you sharing. I wonder if you'd be up for telling me a tiny bit more either via email or phone? Totally happy if you prefer it to be anonymous. My email is [email protected]


----------



## laurenwc88 (4 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> Also being told by a clinic that they will get your pregnant is equally as damaging, probably more so because a dr is saying that to you ? I would believe a dr over a physic, and as I said above it’s all in the perception of the reading as well, the physic may indeed see your future with children, how that comes about maybe through different ways than you expect, maybe through donor eggs, adoption, fostering or a blended family, but because your expecting to carry and have that child that’s what your “expecting” to happen 🤔 I don’t see anything wrong with giving someone who is struggling maybe a little hope, I have yet to meet anyone who believes 100% everything a physic says, maybe there are some that do. But I’m sure there are more women who believe a dr that says to them, yes we will get you pregnant. The more worrying thing is that people think that a clinic cares about you, generally speaking they don’t, they care about their stats and how successful they are, they are a business and their business is getting women through the door, the revolving door, of course they do try to get women pregnan, but I’m talking about the clinics who just do cycle after cycle and say it’s a “numbers” game, whilst not doing any other investigations as to why it’s not working. People are handing out thousands and thousands of $$ on ivf cycles, compare that to maybe $100 here and there for some reading, it doesn’t even compare Imo 🤷‍♀️


Thank you for all these thoughts. Definitely taking them on board as I continue with researching and writing this. Genuinely - thank you.


----------

